# Puppy keeps biting



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

My 11 week old puppy keeps bitting, and he means it and jumps up and down in temper, if we tell him off he try's to bites us, when he gets over excited he bites, the word no gets the same result.

We tried holding the scruff of his neck and saying no, and then ignore him, I've put him in his crate but nothing seems to work.

Most of the time he is good and happy so I can't understand why he gets like this. I was wondering if it's because he is teething, that he's getting him bad tempered.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

we have an 8 week old pup, he comes at you with his mouth wide open..... i have tried saying no, ive tried yelping when he bites but none of these worked, now if he bites i say no and get up and do something else and completely ignore him. he hates it!!! i have to say, his bite has got alot softer and now he 'mouths' us. i guess its finding what works best for your pup x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Teaching bite inhibition does take time and consistency.

This link explains it perfectly: The Bite Stops Here by Dr Ian Dunbar



> Puppies bite, and thank goodness they do. Puppy biting is normal and natural puppy behaviour. In fact, it is the pup that does not mouth and bite much as a youngster that augers ill for the future. Puppy play-biting is the means by which dogs learn to develop bite inhibition, which is absolutely essential later in life.
> 
> The combination of weak jaws with extremely sharp, needle-like teeth and the puppy penchant for biting results in numerous play-bites which, although painful, seldom cause serious harm. Thus, the developing pup receives ample necessary feedback regarding the force of its bites before it develops strong jaws  which could inflict considerable injury. The greater the pups opportunity to play-bite with people, other dogs and other animals, the better the dogs bite inhibition as an adult. For puppies that do not grow up with the benefit of regular and frequent interaction with other dogs and other animals, the responsibility of teaching bite inhibition lies with the owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you we, will read that again and put into practice.


----------

